# Condensation on ceiling near water heater.



## EkS (Oct 12, 2010)

Just noticed that there's condensation on the ceiling and part of the wall near a water heater that's inside the house in the laundry room. I believe it's coming from the water heater because I can see some condensation going up the wall from the water heater closet. 

The weird thing about this is that there is NO condensation inside the water heater closet or on the water heater itself. I notice it after taking a shower, so the water heater turns on.

My question is how can I verify that the water heater is the problem? If that's the problem why is it happening and how can I fix it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this a gas or electric heater? Do you have water pipes that extend up at the point you are seeing moisture?


----------



## EkS (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a gas water heater, and it's about 3 1/2 years old. No pipes where I see moistures. Its actually on the opposite wall. There is no moisture inside the water heater closet.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 12, 2010)

If the water heater closet is on an outside wall, it could be condensating the moisture in the air.  Otherwise, it would be the condensation from the combustion of gas.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 12, 2010)

The area with the water heater is in is warmer so there will be no condensation in that area. When the moisture gets to an area with cooler walls, the moisture will condense on a cooler surface.

The moisture must from faulty ventilation of the flue gasses somewhere, so that should be corrected.

The condensation, moisture and mold on the insulation anf raming can be corrected. Any life problems are not as simple and they can go undiscovered for a long time.

Dick


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 12, 2010)

It could be your stack on the water heater is not venting right. This could be a very
 dangerous situation and you should have it check out by a heating contractor,
 or plumber. You might be running out of air to let the stack work. I don't know if you have fresh air and burner air coming into the home. But if you don't just running a bath fan can pull a vacuum in the home and then your stack wont  work. Later Paul


----------



## EkS (Oct 12, 2010)

So I got on the roof and checked out the flue. First thing I noticed is that the cap is for a 4 inch pipe and the pipe I have is 3 inch. So the cap was actually blocking the flow of air. As a temp. fix I just duct taped the cap on right, and I actually could feel the hot air escaping. So we'll see if this works tomorrow morning.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 13, 2010)

Look lets stop playing with this...

If you do have a venting issue on your gas water heater you might not wake up tomorrow to check it out!

Duct taping an oversized cap is not a solution!

Either figure out 100% how to ensure the water heater is drafting correctly and fix it right away or, hire a pro to do it!

Do you at least have carbon monoxide detectors installed in your home?
Please tell me you do!


----------



## EkS (Oct 13, 2010)

The taping of the cap is NOT my solution, it's a temp fix till I can get to the store and buy the right size cap. But looks like it's working because no moisture in the laundry room this morning, I'll keep on eye on it. 

I do have a carbon monoxide detector in the laundry room. I actually checked it this morning to see if there was any level of CO, and it was zero.

So I'll be heading out to the store to buy the right size cap soon!


----------

